# Couple Pix



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Here's the kittens sarah has been bottle feeding for the past 3 weeks.








I made him get up from sun bathing to take pic. rude i know. lol.








Sativa. I like to call her Tiba Tiba. lol. she's getting to be a little tank. 
opinions are welcome, good or bad, tell me how you think she is coming a long.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG cute pics  Tiva looks great. Niz is as gorgeous as ever and the kitties are just adorable


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Omg she is looking beautiful! I'll take her


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

everyone looks great ........ omg those wittle bitty kitties are adorable


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Trev, tell Susan those kittens are freakin adorable and she has a lot more patience than I do to bottle feed them both. Too cute

Nismo, bro Orion says you are look sharp. Says you should come for a visit and sunbath on the deck out back with him 

And omg Tiva is looking good bro, for real, I love her happy face and her shoulders are so wide, Tiva tha tank, lol. Great pics


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

made ME smile. Great photos,Sativa's got that first morning sunshine look in the face. Where its kinda harsh on the face, but feels so good!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Great pix Trevor! I'm lovin Tiva's smile!! Nizmo is lookin handsome, as always! Aww! I wants to hold the kitties. I'll love em, and hug em, and pet em, and squish em, lol! From that old WB cartoon Animaniacs... Elmira, remember!? Seriously though, they're all lookin great!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks guys. Tiva has been playing hard with nismo.
she's starting to show some interest in the spring pole. anyone have any idea's of how to build one off a tree. it doesnt have any branches. right now its a rope tied around the tree, connected to the the springs and then to the rope.
nismo isnt interested in it too much. but he loves a hanging springpole.

thanks for the compliments guys, im so proud of how the lil girl is coming along. most of all, im proud of how well she listens. except for jumping on people.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

What your tree doesn't have branches. Um can you nail some 2x4's coming off the side like one of these but off the tree.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Perfect Krystal that is exactly what I was thinking, Trev you should be able to nail something like this into the tree itself or coming out of the branch to hold the weight of the dogs for the springpole


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

when we moved in he made sure there were no branches for about 30 ft up.
thats a really good idea, im going to try it out :roll:
thanks


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Good deal let us know how it works out


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> im proud of how well she listens. except for jumping on people.


..ugh, tell me about it. always apologizig for that with Nina. bad habit my gf let nina have, i told her she was going to regret it and she does now.

ive decided not be be quiet anymore, i end up having to re-train.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

dude i still have a problem with nismo every once in a while and he'll be 2 in august.
theres nothing more than i hate then a dog that jumps on people. but it seems as tho tiva does just that.
im not sure if its harder to teach the people shes not supposed to jump or her. i've been trying to tell people to counter act her jump with making her sit before being petted instead of just "off". and thats been working the best so far. i've tried about eveything in the book and this counter acting discipline is wonderful for her learning.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> dude i still have a problem with nismo every once in a while and he'll be 2 in august.
> theres nothing more than i hate then a dog that jumps on people. but it seems as tho tiva does just that.
> im not sure if its harder to teach the people shes not supposed to jump or her. i've been trying to tell people to counter act her jump with making her sit before being petted instead of just "off". and thats been working the best so far. i've tried about eveything in the book and this counter acting discipline is wonderful for her learning.


its hard because when people want to say hello to the dog, you dont ant to bother people with " please dont let him do that' " "counteract with this..", the person would just look at you like, " Hey Cesar Milan, get a grip I just want to pet your dog."

I was adamant about it with Tyson, and not a problem since, at the same time he has Pano and isnt as short or agile as Nina, ---thus, im guessing some natural aspects keep him from jumping up as much toward people as she does, but i am positive its because i never allowed it in the first place that has kept him in check.

With Nina, i let my gf help out with training, and shes done a great job in most aspects, but she isnt consistent... i really hate that.

its also hard because we spends so much of their puppy age, wanting them to get socialized and most people make the mistake ( including yours truly) of associating new people or guests with *excited energy*, ( in my humble inexperienced opinion)

people comment on how sweet they are, how obedient they are and then Nina climbs up...lol.

and you cant talk about these things with most people, even dog owners because they would be like:
" this guy/girl is too disciplinarian with their puppy/dog, they should just let a dog be a dog"

...nah, not with a Rottweiler and a pitbull. I'll let a dog be a dog - an obedient, socialized, happy, healthy dog. 
Let a dog be a dog, ends up being just that, a wild , untamed dog.

ive been counteracting myself these past few months. if they want to say hello to a guest , they need to sit and wait patiently for my go ahead. sometimes they get no go ahead ( if i can see the guest is not comfortable).
but counteracting with a sit and then a pet, wouldnt that teach them that everytime they jump on you, they can expect to do a sit command and ultimately get pet?.. just wondering, maybe i need more elaboration.

ok, thanks for letting me vent, i apologize for the lengthy, self masturbatory comment.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i try to catch it before they jump. so when they want to be petted they need to be sitting down, or when they greet people they need to be sitting down.
nismo gets it for the most part, tiva is just too excited all the time lol. 
man i can really tell the difference in the mentality between nismo being a mix and tiva purebred. its huge. 

my GF is the same way with training, but i dont think my gf enjoys that aspect too much. 

with the rott breed and this bull breed, there are no room for them to act out of line and disobedient. thats why these dogs have the name that they do.
your doing good broski


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Awe the kitties are adorable, Niz looks great & love Sativa's markings . Happy looking Pups you got there


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hmm I totally missed this thread lol.

Those kittens are precious and the dogs are looking great. I am love Sativa shes a beauty


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Hmm I totally missed this thread lol.
> 
> Those kittens are precious and the dogs are looking great. I am love Sativa shes a beauty


Well I'm not keeping the kittens and I think I'll stick one in an envelope and mail it your way lol.
I keep trying to find homes for them now that they are old enough and I just don't really want it going to people who won't fix them so I have had the hardest time. No one wants to go on a spay or neuter contract. So I still haven't found them homes and its been a couple weeks since they were on dry food.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Hmm I totally missed this thread lol.
> 
> Those kittens are precious and the dogs are looking great. I am love Sativa shes a beauty


thanks. im really enjoying her. i didnt think i would find a dog that would love as much as nismo. but she's the biggest sweetheart i've ever seen.
i think my favorite thing about her is she's doesnt like to get more than 15 ft away from me. then she comes sprinting to me like i'll leave her behind.
she has to be in the same room as me too lol


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

great pics..cute kittens


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks man. good to have you back


----------

